# Adopted Mice from Online Ad-Got a Big Surprize



## krazykritterz (Apr 19, 2014)

So yesterday I found a ad on craigslist advertising a Hamster cage with 5 Mice in it. I replied to the ad knowing the cage was to small for all the mice together. I got a reply back $10 adoption fee for 5 Female Mice with Cage and extras. I meet with the girl today, She was moving- Army being deployed and couldn't take them with her she said. She was feeding Hamster Gerbil food and had just bought a new bag of Guinea Pig food (unopened still) Thank god, Def. Swithing there food.... with some wood chews and Carefresh Bedding. I took everything and as soon as I got home I checked them out. Everyone is doing well, but they ARE NOT all Female, she gave me the papers from Petco, she was sold 5 females but 2 of them are Males and they aren't fighting thankfully and don/t look like they have been, Noone is hurt or anything, They are now separated but the Females and Each other but the girls ARE Definitely Prego and looks to be due soon. I texted her to let her know and she said "OMG, Im sorry i was wondering why the one was chasing the others".....So I have babies coming. I have a Silver (SH - MALE) and I think Sable? (LH-MALE). The Females are Lilac (SH-Female), and Banded Argente (LH-Female) and a Argente (LH-Female).

The Pictures I took as soon as I got home in the Garage. To show how she kept them. There is one Male in the Cage in Photo and the other Male is in another Hamster cage I had in storage from my daughters Hamster, she outgrew it, doesn't fit through tubes any more. The girls are now in a 10 Gallon and tomorrow they will all go in there separate Nursery Tanks.
I may not be able to keep both males as I already have a few males and my husband hates all the separate cages. So I may have to rehome some of the males since I obviously didn't know I was getting them. I thought I was just adding a Female Colony.
Better Photes soon

The Boys have been Dubbed "Jace" (Silver) and "Simon"(Sable? LH)
The Girls have been Dubbed " Clary" (Lilac) and Emma (Fawn LH), and Isabelle (Argente Banded LH) All names from the last book in my City of Bones Series.










Isabelle on Left and Emma on Right (Look at those Bellies) and same in Second Pic Isabelle and Emma

















Emma









Jace (Male) in Wheel and Clary (Female in Food Bowl)









Clary









Simon


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

they look in nice condition.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Suprised as agree with Sarah they look really well looked after. I love them so much. Sneak them on a plane and send the extras over  good luck with the babies that will give you a new female colony (lol) but you will need more cages to house all the males before you find them homes (unless you cull)


----------



## krazykritterz (Apr 19, 2014)

I have never culled before but I do know the process. Im lining up good homes already. I have 3 friends so far taking some boys. They are getting bin cages made as we speak lol. So im hopping for more girls lol. I was surprized they all do look so healthy. There was 2 more she had that I wanted in a seperate cage. But she said someone already was coming for yhem. I told her to contact me asap mouse f they backed out. I hope its to a good home at least. She siad they were all together and the cages where connected but this oyher person picked out those two with the other cage so she split them up.i hoping she calls me honestly.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

I hope you don't have to cull. I hope you find lovely homes. Reckon you will keep any? The mothers are stunning.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The mix of different colors will give you a lot of variety in the litters, that's for sure. You'll be scratching your head, and were you me, you'd start Punnett Squares trying to figure out which buck could have sired which babies off of any certain doe.

Keep us posted; this will be interesting and fun.


----------



## krazykritterz (Apr 19, 2014)

Miceandmore64 said:


> I hope you don't have to cull. I hope you find lovely homes. Reckon you will keep any? The mothers are stunning.


Im hoping I dont have to Cull any. They are young. They were smaller when she got them she said. So maybe small litters since its the first time. I most likely will keep a female or two.....but males I wont be able to....due to my husband has limited my cages. I have 7 males as it is now. He already said I need to rehome some of the males theres to many cages the girls live in big colonies so they are fine. Few cages.

Oreo and Levi amd Echo are my fav. Boys so they for aure are staying.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

That's awesome! How many cages do you have? Im planning have female colony's as well (weaned girl colony, retired from breeding females and the females who haven't had any litters) in fact im planning alot here..
I am trying to breed argente (I think thats the colour..) I have a buck. His sister may carry it but thy are only 9 weeks old and im waiting untill they are 16 weeks old before breeding them together. 
Dont rehome the males tell him NO. Ha ha. Sounds like you have alot of mice  good luck with baby's and keep us posted.


----------



## krazykritterz (Apr 19, 2014)

Miceandmore64 said:


> That's awesome! How many cages do you have? Im planning have female colony's as well (weaned girl colony, retired from breeding females and the females who haven't had any litters) in fact im planning alot here..
> I am trying to breed argente (I think thats the colour..) I have a buck. His sister may carry it but thy are only 9 weeks old and im waiting untill they are 16 weeks old before breeding them together.
> Dont rehome the males tell him NO. Ha ha. Sounds like you have alot of mice  good luck with baby's and keep us posted.


7 male cages and 2 large 29 gallon tanks each with the girls in it. But the preg. Girls will be moving to nursery tanks soon.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

That's awesome! I have two that are about 30 gallon. How's my mice do you house in these


----------



## krazykritterz (Apr 19, 2014)

4 in each tank right now. But 3 girls are pregnant so there will be more soon.


----------



## krazykritterz (Apr 19, 2014)

So remember I said that the girl had another cage with 2 more mice in it that she said someone was coming for, well she called me this morning and said that the girl never came to get them and that I could have them, I immediately went to pick them up. 1 is a Male, Tanish Lilac Piebald, and the other was Black last week, but all his/her Hair fell out, So I researched Hairless and found out they are born with hair and it eventually falls out, But its a Young baby, Im not sure if male or female I think female but Hoping someone can tell me from photo. I think I see opening.

Here is Alex (Male) Can someone tell me his Color is it Lilac or ???

















Here is Nameless right now, Bane or Valentine if its a Boy and Joci (Jocilynn) or Tessa if a Girl. TO stick with my City of Bones Theme. SUper Friendly-Gives Kisses and Cleans my nails already. Very tiny though, My guess was 3-4 weeks. This one was the last one she bought not related to the others and she only had him/her for a Week.


----------

